# Watches that work with Libre 2



## Bambi1966 (Oct 5, 2021)

I know some people with diabetes use expensive smart watches with the Libre 2, so they can see there readings.  Anyone used a cheap smart watch and got good results on it?


----------



## helli (Oct 5, 2021)

I believe you need to use an unofficial app like xSrip on your phone. I am not aware of a mechanism to just use a watch for scanning so you need to use an app that receives and transmits Bluetooth

But you can pretty cheap watches. I have a miiband which can show readings from xDrip.


----------



## Bambi1966 (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm using the Diabox app that shows blood sugars on my phone every minute is that like xDrip?


----------



## helli (Oct 5, 2021)

Bambi1966 said:


> I'm using the Diabox app that shows blood sugars on my phone every minute is that like xDrip?


Yes. I only mention xDrip because it is what I am using. 
I do not know Diabox. I am sure there is a user group (xDrip has a facebook group) that you can ask about integration to a smart watch. 
Most people on this forum use the official LibreLink app.


----------



## Bambi1966 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks for info,I'm not keen on using Facebook.


----------



## helli (Oct 5, 2021)

Most crowd developed Open Source software projects such as these have a github repository for the executable and documentation. 
I know xDrip facebook page directs you to their's. I suspect Diabox has something similar. If you can locate this, it will probably include instructions for directing their results to their watch ... as I said, it doesn't have to be an expensive watch just one with the appropriate software interface.


----------

